# Two family load calc help



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would do a load calc like it was one home. In real life I would just put a 200.


----------



## Jimelectric (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you for your speedy reply, yes that's how I figured the 142.5 amps. Then I did one separate for the first floor. I'm leaning towards the 200 amp service equipment(2 gang meter socket) and using 4/0 aluminum for drop right?. There is a small common hallway that I'll have to ask inspector about to see if I need to install a public panel just for that it's just two lights and a smoke/CM detector tied in to first floor existing. Thanks for your help


----------

